# Broken shower screen bracket.



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The top door bracket on the en-suite shower broke recently (cheap crappy plastic, which was never going to stand the test of time opening and shutting it all the time, even for me who has, like, a shower every fortnight without fail lol!):










Was looking like a complete new screen as obviously you can't buy that bit on its own. So I got a block of aluminium:










Disappeared into the workshop for a few hours and came out with this replacement:










Fitted it and, hey presto! All working again, it'll never break and nobody would ever know 










I love doing stuff like this


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Very good, but I think you might need a new pencil soon


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks 

Nah, a least another couple of projects left in that bad boy lol!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work! :thumb:


----------

